# My new 1978 Schwinn heavy-duti survivor.



## Casual dreamer (Jan 14, 2018)

Here are some pics of my new 1978 schwinn heavy-duti survivor, 100% original, the guy who sold it to me said it spent most of its life in a basement. It is an interesting golden yellow, a little darker than kool lemon. It's one of my favorite bikes ever. I can't wait to clean it, service it, and ride it!


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great looking heavy-duty. .Congrats!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice example.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 16, 2018)

Those seats are SO MUCH more comfortable than a Varsity!


----------



## bikepaulie (Jan 16, 2018)

‘78 must’ve been a good year for yellow.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

I love me a nice yellow Heavy-Duti! Nice bike for sure. Great score.


----------

